# Long casting terminal rigs



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

I was wondering if you people have any opinions regarding clipped down bait rigs. Does one gain a lot of distance and what are the most reliable bait clip systems out there? Any recipies for making home made bait clips? I'd probably use a 3-way or "tee" swiwel rig to clip a single 1'-2' trace down next to the lead.

I tie my own rigs. So far I've only been using fish-finder, 3-way swiwel, and more recently, high-low rigs. I like the casting performance high-low rig because the lead is at the end of the rig (also permitting the use of wire sinkers), however, I remain sceptical about the short dropper loops on a high-low. I'm sure it's okay for fish with small mouths, but it seems to me that a big fish might bump into or get spooked by the body of the rig before hooking itself. Perhaps someone can prove me wrong here. I'm kind of new to bait fishing anyway.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a couple of the Breakaway Long distance casting rigs. I use large hooks on them with bait and they keep it latched securely to the rig until it hits the water. I do get better distance with them.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Lars,

The Breakaway Pulley rigs are the ticket.
Will definitely improve distance.


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

It seems a lot of people are using Breakway rigs. I might give them a try, if I can't come up with a decent home built clip. What I was thinking about doing is taking a paper clip and bending it into a "J" shape with a small loop at the top of the "J". The loop is to attach the clip to where the shockleader joins the snap swivel for the sinker. The bend of the "J" clip pulls and holds the baited hook in place during the cast, and after hitting the water/bottom and getting some slack in the line, the hook and the clip would hopefully separate. If it actually works I'll call it the one cent bait clip


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Lars, 

Give these three links a try:
http://hwee_surfcast.tripod.com 
click on Advance Rig Design


http://www.worldseafishing.com/gifs/articles/rigs 
click on 1hookerc.jpg and 2hookcl.jpg
Also click on a few of the other rig types in this link. Some are interesting and may be of use.

http://www.worldseafishing.com/rigs/shore.shtml 
The section on bait clips describes instructions for home made clips.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Lars",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hello again "Lars",
I've made many a homemade terminal rig and my clip-down rig of choice is a home made rig utilizing the Breakaway Impact Shield:

http://www.thereelstuff.com/access.html 


I now use the Breakaway Impact Shield exclusively because it has a positive release mechanism.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Lars: I don't see where anyone has told you that Breakaway sells the impact shields separatly, to build your own rigs with. Just trying to help.


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks Longcaster and all you other guys for your help! I did most of my fishing from the Chesapeake Bay shore last season, but this year I've decided to go to places like Sandbridge and the OBX. I figure it can't hurt to have the ability to make long casts, so I'm going to give these clipped down rigs a try, and most importantly, try to improve on my casting technique.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm with LongCaster... use the breakaway impact shield and make your own pulley rigs...

they work... well


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Lars don't worry about that "small" loop on the high low, I use me here in NJ in the surf, not for long distance, but when the tide is high and I can fish close. Never lost one due to the loop..I also have the pulley rigs and am going to obx next week and gonna give em all a shot...


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

I think that a lot of people have gotten the idea the further out, you cast the more likely to get a fish. In certain scenarios this is true, and in others its not. Have caught 6 large drum in the past 2 weeks here on Hatteras and Ocracoke. The Point is a no brainer, but the challenge of scouting the south beach and finding breaks and outsucks, makes for a more enjoyable time when you do get a fish. My fish were all caught 450' or less most in front of the bar. A simple fishfinder, I use 4X 8/0 gamis snelled and crimped to a swivel approx. 3-5" long gets the fish here, without all the hardware. Works for me and I am catching fish. In fact leaving in about 15 min. full moon, good SW wind don't get any better than this.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Lars , for distance I am a pulley rig fan too ,however I am a follower of the Kiss principle and have reduced hardware as much as possible and now don't use the impact shields as much but use the breakaway impact leads instead. A hook, swivel couple of beads and crimps with the impact lead and you can knock out a dozen rigs in under an hour while watching TV.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Simple fishfinder, 2 more last night 47" and a 50". Both these fish were caught on the side of a break less than 100' off the beach. Fresh sea-heads, drum candy.


----------



## thechosen1 (Feb 17, 2002)

k-tom are that set against long casting? have you ever stood on the beach and see fish just out of your casting range and wonder what more could you do?how about someday when those drum move to the other side of the bar then what pack it up and go home?whats wrong with some of us less expeienced casters getting some good advice?


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Not set against long casting, just giving one view . And indeed there are times when the long caster does get the fish. Summer here the big pompanos are usually in front of the second bar, and if you can get to it you will catch fish. Point being that I have seen more people on the island miss fish by casting over them, than long casters getting to them. Another point when I am fishing for drum 40-60 lbs. the more simple the rig the, less likelyhood that you will lose the fish of a lifetime, due to a bad crimp or faulty knot. And finally fishing with a reel of less line capacity, and you do hook a fish, what hapes when you see the spool? Bye, bye. Pulley rigs are great for some applications, but when you have a current running like we do here and a 25knt. wind in your face, again the more simple the rig the better, the fishfinder rig has a good track record with me, and many oldtimers before me, so why change? then again spindoctors do like to sell things don't they.


----------



## thechosen1 (Feb 17, 2002)

yeah i know what you mean.how about those zzippies?


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Connman,

Do the impact leads provide the "clip
down" for the hook?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "ShoreBird",
I am not "Connman" but the answer is Yes!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tom , people not familiar with the short Hatteras style fish finder rig are not aware that your particular rig being compact is capable of long distances too.You can cast with the best of them but know that you don't always have to cast far to be in the fish .My last trip Wednesday in Jersey required 120-150 yard casting to reach a flat loaded with Bass.As the tide changed I was able to shorten to light lobs out to only 70 yards and still use my pulley but not clipped down .


----------



## SushiBoy (Apr 22, 2003)

This might be a bit off topic, but has anyone used a type of clip that would snap and release, like ones used on outriggers to identify a hit?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "SushiBoy",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi again "SushiBoy",
I have used different things to signal a strike; lights, bells, cloth pins, assorted clips, Shimano Bait-Runners, tripods, just to name a few.


----------

